# Tweaking needed for eye discharge!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I switched over to raw almost a month ago for my 2 year old dog. Prior to this, Puppy was fed all sorts of Orijen. 

While on Orijen, she would get eye-discharge sometimes. It's clear or gray, and very little amounts. They are usually visible when she just wakes up from napping. I've brought it up with the vet and he said it was nothing to be concerned about.

I read in another post that tweaking the diet can help with discharge. The discharge doesn't bother me, and she's learned to wipe it away with her own paws. But since we are on raw, I'd like to see if I can tweak her diet so that it's potentially more suited to her body and reduce her discharge.

Her main protein sources are chicken and pork, with the occasional beef thrown in. I also give her Costco Omega 3 oils. 

Examples of meals: 
Chicken frame, pork heart, pork spleen and kidney, chicken liver. 
Chicken leg, pork hind quarter, pork spleen and kidney, beef liver.

I can forego EITHER chicken or pork, but not both since beef is too expensive as the main protein. 

I may be crazy, and her discharge is just regular eye discharge from napping, I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I think what you may be seeing is a "detox" or "healing". The dogs body can detox in different ways, one of which is eye drainage. There is never a time limit on this as there may be many toxins holding on in his system from vaccinations/food/topical flea treatment, etc. Other signs could be mucousy stool, foul smelling stool, body odor, ear drainage, itching, sores on body......it all depends on how it will "show" itself with "that" particular dog while his body is adjusting.
You are doing a great job with the raw! Keep it up!
I'll check my files for a homeopathic and or natural treatment for this eye discharge, and post later.
Moms


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a lot of dust or sand getting into the dogs eyes?
I have used lanolin oil on problem eyes in the past and it worked. I bought a 50/50 Vaseline and lanolin mix especially for dogs eyes. You can get lanolin in nursery section of a pharmacy. warm to soften and rub small amount around the dogs eyes and this will enter eye and help with lubrication.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Euphrasia (common name is “Eyebright”) is the herbal and or homeopathic remedy you would need. It is for treating eye conditions including conjunctivitis, eye inflammation and eye strain.
There are three ways you can go about this. 
1. *Externally*: The easiest way is to purchase a prepared Euphrasia combination called i-clenz at i-Clenz? - Clean Common Tear Stains & Eye Discharge in Dogs & Cats that contains Euphrasia Officianalis (promotes eye health and treats several eye conditions), Chamomile (a cleansing and soothing herb), and Dandelion (system cleansing herb). Applied around the eyes with a clean cloth or cotton swab (see directions on bottle). DO NOT drop i-clenz directly into eyes at full strength.
2.  *Externally:* Add 2-3 drops of i-clenz to about 1/8th cup of previously boiled water – *cooled* - and drop into eyes. Make sure to keep this solution sterile and use a fresh piece of cotton or sterilized eyedropper with each use. 
3. *Externally:* Euphrasia Tea: purchased at Amazon.com: Eyebright (Euphrasia officinalis) 2oz loose herbs by Smallflower: Health & Personal Care To make a Euphrasia tea for the eyes, add 1 heaped teaspoon of the dried herb to 3 1/2 cups of water. Bring the mixture to a boil and simmer for 10 minutes Allow to stand for an additional 30 minutes before straining. After straining, the cooled tea should be applied directly to the eye with a dropper 2 times per day.
4. *Internally*: Use the Homeopathic remedy Euphraisa which works to heal the body of the imbalance: Euphrasia Officinalis 12c by Boiron Dissolve 5 pellets in a small amount of purified water and drizzled on to the dogs gums to allow absorption. This is given in a “clean mouth” which means no food or water 30 minutes before or after dosing. 

Hope this helps your baby!
Moms


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Moms. I'll keep that in mind if she ever gets more of a discharge!

I was more looking at possible suggestions of removal of common meats/organs from particular animals, or adding a food product (yogurt, vinegar, etc) that might help be beneficial for whatever the root cause of her eye boogers may be (I recognize that it may just be sleepy boogers and there is no cause).


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

MadLab said:


> Is there a lot of dust or sand getting into the dogs eyes?
> I have used lanolin oil on problem eyes in the past and it worked. I bought a 50/50 Vaseline and lanolin mix especially for dogs eyes. You can get lanolin in nursery section of a pharmacy. warm to soften and rub small amount around the dogs eyes and this will enter eye and help with lubrication.


The only thing I can think of is her own fur.

Thanks for the suggestioN!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Years ago, I put my GSD Ranger on a solution of silver in his diet. He had discharge in the eyes and added ear wax. His hot spots healed up.

I believe it was a normal process of discharging toxins. 

How bad was the discharge on your dog? I think eye boogers are healthy, like stools or anything else that needs to get out of the body.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

The boogers are normal boogers. I was just wondering if they were supposed to have eye discharge.


----------

